# [RISOLTO]Emerge di pacchetti GTK e di Gnome FALLISCONO!!!

## Lucacri

Ciao ragazzi, sto impazzendo!

L'altro giorno, vedendo che era stato messo in portage gnome 2.10 ho deciso di provarlo. Ho impostato package.keywords e package.unmask correttamente e ho dato il solito emerge -Duav world. Mi è stato proposto di aggiornare anche gnome, correttamente, e cosi ho iniziato ad aggiornare il tutto. Pero, quando arrivo a gnome-session mi restituisce questo errore:

```
if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -DXTHREADS -DXUSE_MTSAFE_API -D_REENTRANT -DORBIT2=1 -pthread -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/opt/fdo/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/freetype2/config -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libgnomeui-2.0 -I/usr/include/libgnome-2.0 -I/usr/include/libgnomecanvas-2.0 -I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/libbonoboui-2.0 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/libbonobo-2.0 -I/usr/include/gnome-vfs-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/include -I/usr/include/bonobo-activation-2.0 -I/usr/include/libxml2   -DPREFIX=\""/usr"\" -DSYSCONFDIR=\""/etc"\" -DLIBDIR=\""/usr/lib"\" -DDATADIR=\""/usr/share"\"  -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes   -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale\"" -DGCONF_SANITY_CHECK=\""/usr/libexec/gconf-sanity-check-2"\" -DGNOME_KEYRING_DAEMON=\""/usr/bin/gnome-keyring-daemon"\" -DGNOME_ICONDIR=\""/usr/share/pixmaps\"" -DREBOOT_COMMAND=\""\"" -DHALT_COMMAND=\""\"" -DRSH_COMMAND=\""\"" -DGCONFTOOL_CMD=\""/usr/bin/gconftool-2\"" -DDEFAULTDIR="\"/usr/share/gnome\"" -DESD_SERVER="\"/usr/bin/esd\""    -O3 -march=pentium-m -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  -MT egg-screen-exec.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/egg-screen-exec.Tpo" \

  -c -o egg-screen-exec.o `test -f 'egg-screen-exec.c' || echo './'`egg-screen-exec.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/egg-screen-exec.Tpo" ".deps/egg-screen-exec.Po"; \

else rm -f ".deps/egg-screen-exec.Tpo"; exit 1; \

fi

util.c: In function `timestamp':

util.c:24: error: storage size of 'tz' isn't known

util.c:24: warning: unused variable `tz'

distcc[997] ERROR: compile util.c on 192.168.200.23/5 failed

make[3]: *** [util.o] Error 1

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-session-2.10.0/work/gnome-session-2.10.0/gnome-session'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-session-2.10.0/work/gnome-session-2.10.0/gnome-session'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-session-2.10.0/work/gnome-session-2.10.0'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: gnome-base/gnome-session-2.10.0 failed.

!!! Function gnome2_src_compile, Line 40, Exitcode 2

!!! compile failure

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

Ho gia provato a cambiare CFLAGS, a togliere distcc ecc, ma niente!! Il problema si presenta anche con altri pacchetti (sempre di gnome o collegati ad esso), con errori diversi ma sempre legati alle variabili.

Vi aggiungo anche qualche dato sul mio sistema, cosi mi potete SALVARE VOI!

```
TM804 unclepine-release-0.1 # emerge --info

Portage 2.0.51.19 (default-linux/x86/2004.3, gcc-3.4.3-20050110, glibc-2.3.4.20050125-r1, 2.6.11-nitro1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.11-nitro1 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1700MHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

Python:              dev-lang/python-2.3.4-r1 [2.3.4 (#1, Mar  2 2005, 22:28:48)]

distcc 2.16 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.4-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.59-r6, 2.13

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.5, 1.4_p6, 1.6.3, 1.9.4

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r6

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.10-r4

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.8.1-r4

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium-m -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer "

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium-m -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer "

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs autoconfig candy ccache distcc distlocks sandbox sfperms"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.ngi.it http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ http://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://gentoo.inode.at/"

LANG="it_IT"

LC_ALL="it_IT"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -s"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://gentoo-rsync.ngi.it/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X aac acpi alsa apm arts avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth bonobo cdr crypt cups curl dvd dvdr emboss encode fam flac font-server foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gnokii gnome gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml hal imagemagick imlib ipv6 java jpeg junit kde kdeenablefinal kdepim libg++ libwww mad mikmod mmx motif mozilla mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline ruby samba scanner sdl spell sse ssl svga tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts usb xine xinerama xml xml2 xmms xv xvid zlib linguas_it"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CBUILD, CTARGET

```

HELP ME  :Smile: Last edited by Lucacri on Thu Apr 07, 2005 11:16 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io proverei a installarlo senza distcc perche' e quello mi pare che dia problemi

----------

## Lucacri

Altro giro altro errore, sssssssioooori e siore!  :Smile: 

Stavo emergendo gaim... 

```
if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..  -DBR_PTHREADS=0 -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -DLIBDIR=\"/usr/lib/gaim/\" -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc\" -I../plugins  -I/usr/include  -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -DXTHREADS -DXUSE_MTSAFE_API -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/opt/fdo/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/freetype2/config -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -DXTHREADS -DXUSE_MTSAFE_API -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/include/gtkspell-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/opt/fdo/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/freetype2/config -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -I/usr/include/startup-notification-1.0     -march=pentium-m -pipe -O2 -Wall -g3 -MT util.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/util.Tpo" -c -o util.o util.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/util.Tpo" ".deps/util.Po"; else rm -f ".deps/util.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

util.c: In function `gaim_str_to_time':

util.c:557: error: structure has no member named `tm_gmtoff'

util.c: In function `gaim_markup_strip_html':

util.c:1252: warning: implicit declaration of function `strncasecmp'

distcc[4318] ERROR: compile util.c on 192.168.200.23/5 failed

make[3]: *** [util.o] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gaim-1.2.0/work/gaim-1.2.0/src'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gaim-1.2.0/work/gaim-1.2.0/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gaim-1.2.0/work/gaim-1.2.0'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-im/gaim-1.2.0 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 128, Exitcode 2

!!! Make failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

Ora ho tolto distcc e ho fatto ripartire la compilazione, vediamo che succede..

----------

## Lucacri

Stesso identico errore senza distcc..

```
if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..  -DBR_PTHREADS=0 -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -DLIBDIR=\"/usr/lib/gaim/\" -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc\" -I../plugins  -I/usr/include  -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -DXTHREADS -DXUSE_MTSAFE_API -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/opt/fdo/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/freetype2/config -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -DXTHREADS -DXUSE_MTSAFE_API -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/include/gtkspell-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/opt/fdo/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/freetype2/config -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -I/usr/include/startup-notification-1.0     -march=pentium-m -pipe -O2 -Wall -g3 -MT util.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/util.Tpo" -c -o util.o util.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/util.Tpo" ".deps/util.Po"; else rm -f ".deps/util.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

util.c: In function `gaim_str_to_time':

util.c:557: error: structure has no member named `tm_gmtoff'

util.c: In function `gaim_markup_strip_html':

util.c:1252: warning: implicit declaration of function `strncasecmp'

make[3]: *** [util.o] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gaim-1.2.0/work/gaim-1.2.0/src'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gaim-1.2.0/work/gaim-1.2.0/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gaim-1.2.0/work/gaim-1.2.0'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-im/gaim-1.2.0 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 128, Exitcode 2

!!! Make failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

----------

## Lucacri

Un UP di richiesta di aiuto! UP UP  :Smile: 

----------

## Lucacri

Altro giro altro errore BIS

```
 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I../addressbook -I../addressbook -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"e-data-server-ui\" -DE_DATA_SERVER_UI_GLADEDIR=\"/usr/share/evolution-data-server-1.2/glade\" -DORBIT2=1 -pthread -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -DXTHREADS -DXUSE_MTSAFE_API -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/libbonobo-2.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/bonobo-activation-2.0 -I/usr/include/libgnome-2.0 -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/gnome-vfs-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/opt/fdo/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/freetype2/config -I/usr/include/libgnomeui-2.0 -I/usr/include/libgnomecanvas-2.0 -I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/libbonoboui-2.0 -I/usr/include/libglade-2.0 -O3 -march=pentium-m -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -Wno-sign-compare -MT e-source-option-menu.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/e-source-option-menu.Tpo -c e-source-option-menu.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/e-source-option-menu.o

e-source-option-menu.c:55: error: parse error before "signals"

e-source-option-menu.c:55: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `signals'

e-source-option-menu.c:55: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

make[2]: *** [e-source-option-menu.lo] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/evolution-data-server-1.2.1/work/evolution-data-server-1.2.1/libedataserverui'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/evolution-data-server-1.2.1/work/evolution-data-server-1.2.1'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-1.2.1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 89, Exitcode 2

!!! compile failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

----------

## Manuelixm

Non ho capito una cosa, il 3d si intitola:"Emerge gnome-session FALLISCE!!!" ma poi ci sono errori su altri pacchetti, quindi il primo si è risolto senza distcc?

Ti consiglio di usare la ricerca sul forum e fare una ricerca su bugs.gentoo.org.

----------

## Lucacri

No, non l'ho risolto! Anzi, come vedi ho problemi con molti pacchetti (tutti quelli collegati a gtk/gnome) e speravo che qualcuno mi dicesse cosa provare a riemergere per risolverlo! Ora cambio il titolo!  :Smile: 

----------

## lotti

si ma basta..... prima pensa a risolverne uno di errore, poi ci farai vedere gli altri... vabbene tutto ma non sono (loro) l'help desk 24H/24H dagli tempo...

----------

## Manuelixm

Hai provato come ti ha detto fedeliallalinea? Se sì posta l'errore se diverso dal precedente. Rimane sempre il discorso relativo alla ricerca sul forum e su bugzilla, l'hai fatto?

----------

## Lucacri

Ho postato tanti errori perche credo che tutti siano riconducibili a un problema unico. Secondo me manca una dipendenza o un pacchetto è compilato male e da errore quando viene usato!!

Ho provato a fare come dice fedeli, ho tolto distcc. ho anche provato a cambiare le CFLAGS/LDFLAGS, ma il risultato NON cambia!!!

Bugzilla + forum + google non mi hanno saputo dare una mano  :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## Manuelixm

Unica cosa che posso suggerirti è provare con un:

```
revdep-rebuild -p
```

così controlli cosa ti vuole ricompilare, comunque si sta parlando di un pacchetto hard masked.

----------

## Lucacri

Uffi so che è hard masked, ma a tutti funziona  :Sad:   :Sad: 

Cmq, cosa significa questo?

```
TM804 root # revdep-rebuild -p

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by any package update,

will be recompiled.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files.

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath.

Checking dynamic linking consistency... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild.

Assigning files to ebuilds... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds.

Evaluating package order... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order.

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot --nodeps -p =sys-libs/readline-4.3-r5 =sys-devel/bc-1.06-r5 =dev-lang/python-2.3.4-r1 =sys-apps/texinfo-4.7-r1 =sys-apps/util-linux-2.12i-r1 =sys-libs/ncurses-5.4-r5 =app-editors/nano-1.3.4 =x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2 =x11-terms/xterm-197 =net-fs/samba-3.0.10 =app-emulation/wine-20050111 =app-text/aspell-0.50.5-r4 =kde-base/kdelibs-3.4.0_beta2 =app-office/koffice-libs-1.3.5 =app-office/karbon-1.3.5 =app-office/kchart-1.3.5 =app-office/kformula-1.3.5 =app-office/kivio-1.3.5 =app-office/koshell-1.3.5 =app-office/kpresenter-1.3.5 =app-office/kspread-1.3.5 =app-office/kugar-1.3.5 =app-office/kword-1.3.5 =app-shells/tcsh-6.12-r3 =app-office/openoffice-1.1.4 =app-text/enchant-1.1.3 =dev-java/libreadline-java-0.8.0-r1 =dev-lang/ruby-1.8.2 =dev-libs/libxml-1.8.17-r2 =net-dialup/gammu-1.00.04 =dev-python/python-gammu-0.7 =dev-util/dialog-1.0.20040731 =gnome-base/gnome-vfs-1.0.5-r3 =net-dialup/gnokii-0.6.4 =kde-base/kdepim-3.4.0_beta2 =mail-client/mutt-1.5.6-r5 =media-gfx/gphoto2-2.1.4 =media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.6 =media-sound/lame-3.96.1 =net-analyzer/ettercap-0.7.0 =net-dialup/minicom-2.1-r1 =net-ftp/gftp-2.0.18-r1 =net-misc/telnet-bsd-1.0 =net-misc/tn5250-0.16.5 =net-wireless/bluez-utils-2.10-r1 =net-wireless/kdebluetooth-0.0.20050122-r3 =net-wireless/wavemon-0.4.0b =net-www/lynx-2.8.5 =net-www/opera-7.54-r3 =sys-apps/coreutils-5.2.1-r4 =sys-apps/less-382-r2 =sys-apps/procps-3.2.4-r2 =sys-apps/psmisc-21.5 =sys-boot/grub-0.94-r1 =sys-devel/gdb-6.0 =x11-wm/fvwm-2.5.12

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies        i

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2".

Result is not OK, you have following choices:

- if emerge failed during build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (try to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild - ignores SLOT!)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

To remove temporary files, please run:

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*

TM804 root # eix xorg-x11

* x11-base/xorg-x11

     Available versions:  6.8.0-r3 6.8.0-r5 6.8.2-r1

     Installed:           6.8.2-r1

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         An X11 implementation maintained by the X.Org Foundation

```

----------

## Lucacri

Ok, ho risolto copiando la stringa che mi proponeva il revdep e modificando i nomi dei pacchetti.. ora sto ricompilando un po di cose, vediamo che succede  :Smile:  Sai che se mi hai risolto il problema, mi tocca farti una statua??

----------

## koma

```
make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gaim-1.2.1/work/gaim-1.2.1/src/protocols/yahoo'

Making all in zephyr

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gaim-1.2.1/work/gaim-1.2.1/src/protocols/zephyr'

make[4]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gaim-1.2.1/work/gaim-1.2.1/src/protocols/zephyr'

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gaim-1.2.1/work/gaim-1.2.1/src/protocols'

make[4]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gaim-1.2.1/work/gaim-1.2.1/src/protocols'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gaim-1.2.1/work/gaim-1.2.1/src/protocols'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gaim-1.2.1/work/gaim-1.2.1/src'

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..  -DBR_PTHREADS=0 -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -DLIBDIR=\"/usr/lib/gaim/\" -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc\" -I../plugins  -I/usr/include  -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -DXTHREADS -DXUSE_MTSAFE_API -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/opt/fdo/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/freetype2/config -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -DXTHREADS -DXUSE_MTSAFE_API -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/include/gtkspell-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/opt/fdo/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/freetype2/config -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -I/usr/include/startup-notification-1.0     -O2 -march=i686 -Wall -g3 -MT util.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/util.Tpo" -c -o util.o util.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/util.Tpo" ".deps/util.Po"; else rm -f ".deps/util.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

util.c: In function `gaim_str_to_time':

util.c:557: error: structure has no member named `tm_gmtoff'

util.c: In function `gaim_markup_strip_html':

util.c:1252: warning: implicit declaration of function `strncasecmp'

make[3]: *** [util.o] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gaim-1.2.1/work/gaim-1.2.1/src'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gaim-1.2.1/work/gaim-1.2.1/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gaim-1.2.1/work/gaim-1.2.1'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-im/gaim-1.2.1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 129, Exitcode 2

!!! Make failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

[chg, 95%][~]#
```

Anche a me da questo problema ma da quanto leggo in giro http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?forum_id=42970&max_rows=25&style=nested&viewmonth=200502

è un problema delle gtk un qualche bug .Qualche idea?

----------

## Lucacri

Io ho risolto poco fa! Ho fatto un emerge -e system, e poi ho dato un emerge -e world!

Ora tutto funziona!!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Metti il tag [risolto] al titolo

----------

## Lucacri

fedeli, ho aspettato a metterlo perche anche koma ha il mio problema!

Lo metto comunque intanto, al massimo poi lo tolgo

----------

## koma

io non posso ridare un emerge -e world ho bisogno di usare il pc

----------

## federico

Soffro anche io di pesanti problemi di compilazione dei nuovi pacchetti gnome related e soci

----------

## Lucacri

se posso darvi un consiglio, di notte date un emerge -e system, cosi la mattina potete poi provare a emergiare solo i pacchetti che vi davano errore! A me ha funzionato, e l'emerge del sistema non ci mette tantissimo a farlo!

----------

## Josuke

navigando nel forum ho visto che ad alcuni succede per colpa delle ldflags

----------

## federico

A me mancava un pezzo:

```

altair i686-pc-linux-gnu # pwd

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu

altair i686-pc-linux-gnu # ll

totale 2

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root  768 15 lug  2004 3.3.4

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   15  8 apr 04:00 3.4.3 -> 3.4.3-20050110/

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 1024 25 mar 02:29 3.4.3-20050110

altair i686-pc-linux-gnu # 

```

ho aggiunto il link simbolico che vedete per risolvere meta' dei miei problemi.

----------

## koma

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> navigando nel forum ho visto che ad alcuni succede per colpa delle ldflags

 

Cioè?

Tira fuori qualche post al riguardo

----------

## cloc3

 *federico wrote:*   

> A me mancava un pezzo:
> 
> ```
> 
> altair i686-pc-linux-gnu # pwd
> ...

 

Ma questi problemi non si risolvono con fix_libtool_files 3.4.3 ?

----------

## koma

```
[,][/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu]# ls -la

totale 12

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4096 28 mar 21:23 .

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4096  3 feb 22:11 ..

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   15 28 mar 21:23 3.4.3 -> 3.4.3-20050110/

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 4096 21 mar 04:06 3.4.3-20050110

[,][/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu]# gcc-config -l

[1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5

[2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-hardened

[3] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-hardenednopie

[4] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-hardenednossp

[5] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.3-20050110 *

[6] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.3-20050110-hardened

[7] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.3-20050110-hardenednopie

[8] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.3-20050110-hardenednossp

[,][/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu]#

```

Non è che mi manca giusto Qualche GCC ? o_O

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *koma wrote:*   

> Tira fuori qualche post al riguardo

 https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-321020.html

----------

## Josuke

 *koma wrote:*   

>  *Josuke wrote:*   navigando nel forum ho visto che ad alcuni succede per colpa delle ldflags 
> 
> Cioè?
> 
> Tira fuori qualche post al riguardo

 

ora li cerco..ma in sostanza bastava per quel pacchetto evitare di compilarlo con quelle flags tutto qui

----------

